

Ask HN: Paypal down? - omarmeky

Getting this after login:<p>Internal Server Error<p>The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.<p>Please contact the server administrator, webmaster@paypal.com and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.<p>More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
======
el_duderino
[https://www.paypal-
notify.com/eventnotification/event_detail...](https://www.paypal-
notify.com/eventnotification/event_details_popup?eventId=6647)

------
nadams
I use OTP and it's not working for me after I login - it just keeps spinning
(I'm in the US).

Hopefully they will fix OTP support as I need to use a special link to
login...

------
deepnet
Down in the UK - homepage loads but 500 server error on login

first noticed 6:40 PM

[https://downdetector.com/status/paypal](https://downdetector.com/status/paypal)
seems to be widespread :(

~~~
deepnet
still down 8:00 PM

------
Jhun
Same for me.

